# Which Plants grow out of tank????



## Haseeb (Sep 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone can tell me the names of some aquarium plants that eventually given all the co2 and proper nutrients will grow up and out of the aquarium???

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Creeping Jenny does this, I don't have the scientific name for it though


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Most plants will just lay across the water surface unless the tank is very shallow. Sometimes plants with sturdy structure like certain Anubias will grow right up out. Plants exhibiting submerged structure generally are not rigid enough to hold up growth out of the water without the lower parts collapsing. When they grow on land, they have totally different growth. There are exceptions though.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Echinodorus "ozelot" is a plant that grows out of the tank and even make flowers.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

hydrocotyle leucocephala, indian water fern, hygrophila etc.

lots of plants do this


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Most aquatic plants will grow just fine out of water. Those that don't are Najas, Blyxa, Elodea, Cabomba, etc. Basically the plants with very fragile or translucent leaves are the true aquatics that won't grow emersed.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------

